# Protective poodle



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Good morning everyone,
I was at the dog park yesterday and an interesting conversation occurred. How protective would my girls be of me. I live in an area where there are very few standards so I always get questions and comments. Mostly good natured curiosity. I see a lot of labs, rotts, shephards and similar. The take on poodles almost universally seems to be they are "foo foo" types. My girls love to play fetch. They are very fast, quick and agile much to the surprise of folks who are unfamiliar. Occasionally though a skirmish occurs. I'm always on the lookout for aggressive dogs but anything can happen and does so very quickly. I began to wonder how protective my girls would be if another dog were to get "out of line" with me? Just curious what others have experienced. This arose from talk about what to do should another dog attack my dogs. For me to step in and separate them seems foolish. I'm not sure I could stop myself if something serious occurred.There was a suggestion to use something like pepper spray to break this up. Any suggestions?
Jcris 
This conversation led to some gruesome stories. A friend has a pitt bull that attacked a deer and darn near killed it. He tried to pull the dog off but was powerless in that situation. The deer lived and no real damage seemed evident but geez, what do you do?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have no doubts that my dogs would protect me. I had Lily with me at work the other night and when a stranger came to the classroom door she put on her best guard dog barking response. I try very hard not to test the primary question though.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have toys and if someone hugs me, puts their arm around me the go ballistic, barking and jumping on the persons legs, not that they would or could hurt anyone, but the hate it. I would if they were standard poodles they could do some damage. They only do this if someone touches me and they may have been holding them prior to this. Little Cayenne does not want a dog other than her sister Bella getting close to me.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My two standard poodles are great for the big dog and big bark effect, but they're kind of useless as actual guard dogs. They are just not aggressive and that's evident right away. Even my Boston Terrier knows she is boss. But I LIKE that! I would hate to have a dog that I had to fear would hurt someone one day. All the same, I always know when anyone (even a deer or an elk) comes onto my property and that's good info to have.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope I never have to test this question either! A few nights ago I heard a sound in the hedges, that caused me to startle and Buck was all over that with his business bark and Jacques Clousseau investigative skills. All I ask of my dog is a warning and a visual deterrent. I've always said a Poodle can read a room like no other breed, so if aggression is there...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think Misha has on Protective bone in her body. If there is a threat she runs behind my ankles and peeks out between until the threat is over.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Normally Molly is pretty sweet and laid back but once chased the gardener going thru our patio area.........she went after the back of his pant legs......but when he turned around and laughed at her heroics, she ran back to to hide behind my legs!!! She sure sounded like she meant business though! hahaha!!!
As far as running into aggressive dogs...........it's only happened twice and Molly was on leash and I was on my Mobility scooter and she jumped aboard and we put distance between the loose dog and us! I sometimes wonder though, if a really aggressive dog would be fazed by me trying to run it over with my scooter!!!???????? LOL!


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't know if either of my two knuckle heads would protect me. That being said Coal is still a baby so maybe one day who knows. I have gotten in the middle of a pack up. It wasn't pretty but the best and quickest way to stop it is to grab the aggressors back legs and lift them up like a wheelbarrow. Also you can try giving them a rib shot at the back end of their rib cage hit them with you finger tip extremely hard. Most often that will cause the aggressor to loosen their grip long enough for the other dog to get away. Ideally you should have more than one person to stop the fight if possible but sometimes you just have to jump in and do it alone. It is always instinct to grab collars but you can get bit that way so try to slow yourself and think before reacting so you don't get injured if breaking up a fight.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I good friend of mine was savaged by a standard poodle when he was about 18y/o. The poodle was a placid dog of about 5 y/o. My friend was at the poodles home courting a young girl of the home. He was sitting with her and cuddling a little. The poodle seemed asleep but as we all know was actually fully awake and taking it all in. My friend became a little too amorous and the girl tried to push him away. As we all know when a woman says stop like "stop; stop; don't: then *don't stop *it means go slow but continue. Next thing he knew his arm was forcibly removed from the girl. The teeth were clamped hard and stitches were required. Silent, forceful and determined but not really an attack. He fled never to return. To this day he is fearful of spoodles though he loves Grace and she him. He said he still sees the look on that poodles face "*black* and menacing" He can't remember a growl.
Eric


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie has never displayed an ounce of aggression, so I'm not sure she would protect me. She's a great watchdog, though.


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

At the first sign of danger Emma the sissy will be off running...it won't occur to her until much later that she left mom and dad behind. She wouldn't dream of sticking around and putting up a fight.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

No question. Mine would protect. The ups man knows to not open the door to leave a package in our breezeway (the door is normally locked). Mine heard the door open and I wasn't in that area. That door shut pretty quick when a barking, growling large black poodle came around the corner from the kitchen.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

*Mine Would*

Years ago, when I still had my Bridgie, we had a neighbor come in our home for a visit. He pretended to be a good friend. When my mom got up from the dining room table and had her back turned to go to the kitchen, the neighbor tried to follow her. But Bridgie was right there in between blocking his way. There was no growl. She just stood her ground and would not let him through the walkway into the other room. It was incredibly unusual for her. The man was a little scared by her body language and decided it was time for him to leave.

We later found out that the neighbor was not a good man (thats an understatement). He came to visit us with the intent to hurt my mom. We were none the wiser and invited him in with open arms. But Bridgie knew better. 

In the 15 years we had her, she never bared her teeth or bit anyone. But it was never necessary. I have no doubt though if that man had tried something, she would have done whatever she could to protect us.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> I don't think Misha has on Protective bone in her body. If there is a threat she runs behind my ankles and peeks out between until the threat is over.


That is my Bella, but not Cayenne, she has no fear and I am afraid, she will get herself in trouble over that, she is only 3 pounds. At a fun dog show, a boxer stuck his head in the stroller and before the owner and I expected it, she bit him right on the nose. The boxer (lovely dog) jump back like what was that. The owner said she is a feisty little one, naturally I apologized luckly the owner laughed and thought it was funny, the boxer's head was bigger than her.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I may be in the minority, but I feel like we should be the protectors of our dogs and not the other way around. I want my dog to look to me for guidance in unsure situations. A protective dog sounds nice if they always protect you at the correct times, but more often than not it can be a nuisance (IMO). I don't want my dog determine what situations she thinks she needs to "protect" me in. 

Walking alone at night with a dog that would protect you would be comforting I suppose. But in these times we are in, where people carry weapons...it might result in your dog being hurt. Or your dog might "protect" you around a child and get labeled as aggressive. 

Naira does not have an aggressive bone in her body but over these last couple months she's gotten more spunk to her. At the dog park where she would sometimes get overwhelmed and sit down if dogs were being too aggressive or rowdy with her, she will now whip her head back at them and bare her teeth showing she means business. One time all the dogs were barking and being rowdy and she let out a howl I've never heard from her before and they all stopped. Now that stuff I don't mind and actually enjoy seeing her defend herself. 

I just feel like "protection" in dogs is really tricky, and often rooted in fear. Also I would never want my dog to protect me against an aggressive dog because she would likely get slaughtered. I like my dog to be a dog and I'll do the protecting.

Just my opinion


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't feel like barking/ howling / posturing is protecting. It's certainly a deterrent and I guess it is indirectly protecting you. If someone truly came to hurt you, unless your dog is trained or of a certain "guarding" breed, your dog will be hurt unfortunately. 

True protection to me is a trained police dog that can physically fight off enemies that you may encounter. I'm doubtful that our poodles have the natural instinct to jump on criminals, and bite them with the highest force until told to let go. And frankly, even if your poodle did have the natural instinct to bite someone that wants to harm you...dog bites aren't fatal. But the growling/barking/posturing sure can be a deterrent. 

My mini poodle was "protective" but it was more of a pain in my ass lol. I don't want my dog to go biserk because he perceives a "threat"


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Naira said:


> I don't feel like barking/ howling / posturing is protecting. It's certainly a deterrent and I guess it is indirectly protecting you. If someone truly came to hurt you, unless your dog is trained or of a certain "guarding" breed, your dog will be hurt unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, Timi will give a deep warning bark if something seriously unusual happens, but she does not know the meaning of aggression and I like it that way! When Teaka growls or snaps at her, Timi responds by patting her on the head! Whe all of the other dogs at the park charge after something barking their heads of, Timi stands where she is and watches them, waiting until they are ready to play again. I think that her behavior is perfect!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

All I've ever had were Toys, but I'm embarrassed to say that my dogs wouldn't protect me. It never got tested, but I just know. All they ever did was bark to let me know someone was at the door. If an intruder had ever come in, they would have run and hid.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I think we need to define protective. Protection doesn't necessarily mean attack at least to me. No one comes into our home without one of us there or it being someone Fritz knows. Otherwise you are going to be greated by barking and growling. Will he attack if pushed. I don't think anyone can know that about their pet with absolute certainty but I don't think so. I 've never tested it and don't intend to. Frankly most people will think twice with just the noise and size of him. I do agree that it is our job to protect our pets and we work hard to make sure he feels safe and knows to look to us for safety.


----------



## Ansible90 (Jun 18, 2016)

jcris said:


> Good morning everyone,
> I was at the dog park yesterday and an interesting conversation occurred. How protective would my girls be of me. I live in an area where there are very few standards so I always get questions and comments. Mostly good natured curiosity. I see a lot of labs, rotts, shephards and similar. The take on poodles almost universally seems to be they are "foo foo" types. My girls love to play fetch. They are very fast, quick and agile much to the surprise of folks who are unfamiliar. Occasionally though a skirmish occurs. I'm always on the lookout for aggressive dogs but anything can happen and does so very quickly. I began to wonder how protective my girls would be if another dog were to get "out of line" with me? Just curious what others have experienced. This arose from talk about what to do should another dog attack my dogs. For me to step in and separate them seems foolish. I'm not sure I could stop myself if something serious occurred.There was a suggestion to use something like pepper spray to break this up. Any suggestions?
> Jcris
> This conversation led to some gruesome stories. A friend has a pitt bull that attacked a deer and darn near killed it. He tried to pull the dog off but was powerless in that situation. The deer lived and no real damage seemed evident but geez, what do you do?


Here is the answer to the question about how to break up a dog fight:

Leerburg | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt

How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

When the UPS lady came to the door, the poodles barked and she went OOh! and stepped back quickly. Then she said dismissively, oh, poodles! And they danced around being pretty while the BOSTON snuck up and gave the lady the gimlet eye. It's always the one you don't suspect! ha,ha


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My dear sweet Iris, who never met a person she did not like, woke me one night with a loud, deep, single bark I had never heard in all her 8 years. She was standing over me in the bed staring at the window. Someone was trying to break into the house. Iris kept herself on alert and bettween me and that window for the 23 minutes it took for police to arrive. I never saw her do that before or since......it was impressive.

VQ


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Viking Queen said:


> My dear sweet Iris, who never met a person she did not like, woke me one night with a loud, deep, single bark I had never heard in all her 8 years. She was standing over me in the bed staring at the window. Someone was trying to break into the house. Iris kept herself on alert and bettween me and that window for the 23 minutes it took for police to arrive. I never saw her do that before or since......it was impressive.
> 
> VQ


Dear Iris!

Eric


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Viking Queen said:


> My dear sweet Iris, who never met a person she did not like, woke me one night with a loud, deep, single bark I had never heard in all her 8 years. She was standing over me in the bed staring at the window. Someone was trying to break into the house. Iris kept herself on alert and bettween me and that window for the 23 minutes it took for police to arrive. I never saw her do that before or since......it was impressive.
> 
> VQ


Wow how scary! Good girl Iris! ❤


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I thought of this thread today after an unusual incident at the park. Dulcie was doing her thing (fetch, mostly, and also running with the other dogs - basically having a blast) and there was a pug who was hanging out near the fence with his owner. He was walking around, not really playing with the other dogs and not really engaging with people either, but just being chill - sitting under the bench when I was sitting there, that sort of thing. I noticed the owner was hovering a bit, but you meet all kinds at the park

Anyway, I got up to get DUlcie some water and to play with her some more and the pug came over and out of the blue, Dulcie did that feint thing where she bobs her head toward another dog. Usually she does this when two dogs are getting into it and she kind of bobs in between them. She doesn't make contact with the other dogs, just keeps bobbing as if to say "break it up you two!". But here she was bobbing between the pug and ME. Then the pub made a growling noise at Dulcie and she bobbed right to him (no contact) with a growl herself and then wheeled away -- but when the pug approached me again, she did it again.

I was surprised - because she had never done anything like that before involving me - , but not alarmed because I could see that Dulcie was signaling something to the pug abut manners which I had no idea what but I knew she wasn't trying to attack him. The pug's owner dragged his dog away and made some remark about how HIS dog is not dog reactive. Haha, I didn't respond but just moved along to a clearer space.

Anyway, several minutes later, another woman was there with her puppy and she was playing with her puppy and the pug approached her and next thing he was biting her feet! I mean, not just playing but he had a hold of her toes and she had to ry out for the owner to get him off!

Now I am pretty sure that Dulcie read something in the pug's body language and she knew he was perhaps thinking about chomping down on some part of my anatomy and she was having none of it! LOL


----------

